# coyote



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

now why cant this ever happen to me easy shot with the pistol or shotgun

mind the language


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It obvious that thing is used to humans. It probably has been fed by humans alot. 
It is a good looking dog though.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> It obvious that thing is used to humans. It probably has been fed by humans alot.
> It is a good looking dog though.


yea thats what i was thinking i like the color stripes he has


----------

